# Neck Band



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Dean Nelson shot a yellow neck collared Ross on Sunday. It was sweet. We only shot two Ross gesse that day and a bunch of juevie and mature snows. Plus two bonus honkers.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I got into the snows good on Saturday. That Fog was killer if you were on the XXX...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work Dean! I heard you shot a radio transmitter collar on a swan on Monday? You lucky SOB!!!

I got this neck band on film last Thursday. It came in solo and 5 yards off the ground all the way to the blinds. Both Madison and Deltaboy spotted the collar and Madison got "Collar Fever" and fanned twice....and Deltaboy got it on the LAST shot. I don't think I would've wanted to travel home with them if they both emptied their guns and missed a bird at 10 yards!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

You lucky dogs. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maddi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Dammit :rollin: Sounds like something I would do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would do the same thing. :strapped:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It would have been fun to make fun of those two if he had missed. Oh well Madison will be able to relive it over and over while watching it on film. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah I can't wait to watch that one on film! At least they bagged it. I'd get buck fever as well I'm sure.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I still have the shakes... The video clip is great, I was a little excited...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Man, I saw that thing coming in the whole time too! I was just trying to stop shaking like a queer eating a hotdogg, before I pulled up and started rasin cane on that bird... I couldn't believe it when I ripped off two and nothing and then threee and nothing, there were a lot of F's being screamed on the video... Sure am glad scott got it on the third shot..

There would've been alot more F's being dropped if that bird got away..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I was just trying to stop shaking like a queer eating a hotdogg


Here's another one to add to Madisonisms!!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Where's the video??? Can't wait to see the pics and some video from your trip up there!

:wink:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea I had a good two days of hunting to say the least. The swan took an hour of crawling through 250 yards of mud without waders but was well worth it in the end. Both the ross and the swan bands look old so it will be neat to see where their from. I wonder if I will be able to get the tracking data from the swan?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can't imagine there's that many transmitters flying around? I'm sure you'll find the info.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> Where's the video??? Can't wait to see the pics and some video from your trip up there!
> 
> :wink:


The video was taken with the video camera and is currently archived until editing. I didn't take as many pics this year, as I was too focused on videotaping.

Not really good conditions though with snow/rain/sleet most days.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

FA...FA...FOCKEN GOOD THING THAT BIRD DIDN'T GET AWAY! HUEY WOULD HAVE NEVER LET THIS ONE DOWN. NOW WE CAN JUST LAUGH ABOUT THE WHOLE THANG.

:lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know now why they use music in hunting videos.......to drowned out Madison f-bombs!!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Believe me, there were numerous F Bombs dropped on the tape!!

:lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's a pic of Deaner with his bird...


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I can't imagine there's that many transmitters flying around? I'm sure you'll find the info.


Thats the funny thing this is the second one I have seen this year and the 4th in the last two. I think I watched this one last year for two weeks. It was shot only 3 miles from where I saw one just like it last fall so who knows. Off the 6 collars I have seen in the last 2 years 4 have had transmitters on them.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Dean I was in talking with Delta Biologists today and they told me there are numerous swans with them. They said they are white because of people targetting them. I believe the project is being done by a former Delta employee who lives in South Carolina.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its cool that you shot one with a transmitter. Admittedly, I'm not sure I could hold back either but it is bad for the people doing the studies as they can no longer track the bird. I'd be willing to bet they would be happy to get the transmitter back as I don't think those things come cheap.

Leg bands are a different story as usually the only way to get data is to have someone shoot them or trap them again.

If you find out where it has travelled post it up as I think it would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats on the collar. i'm still waiting to actually see one on a bird. and yes please post the info. thats the best part about shooting a banded bird. seeing where its been.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

gandergrinder the collar is long since dead. By the looks of it I would say it has been off line for atleast 2 years.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

How many dekes and what kind did you run...I saw a few bigfeet in the picture.


----------

